# PJ Pets Scarborough Town Centre



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Not sure if this is posted but PJ Pets at STC is having a special right now buy any 3 fish and get the 4th one for free. Just picked up 4 dwarf Rainbow Fish for 9.99 for 4 and got the 5th one for free. I was really tempted at the Blue Rams at 5.99 each, I also noticed $5 for 5 Neon Tetras with the special that's $5 for 6 neon tetras.


----------



## wing (Feb 12, 2012)

coldmantis said:


> Not sure if this is posted but PJ Pets at STC is having a special right now buy any 3 fish and get the 4th one for free. Just picked up 4 dwarf Rainbow Fish for 9.99 for 4 and got the 5th one for free. I was really tempted at the Blue Rams at 5.99 each, I also noticed $5 for 5 Neon Tetras with the special that's $5 for 6 neon tetras.


Yes, the Blue Rams are so cool, I bought 3 from there few weeks ago, and they are very active. And compare to other stores, 5.99 is good deal, 3 for 15.99 I believe. Sometimes Scarborough PJ have special good deal fish sale, but they never show in the flyer.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*stc*

john always has some great deals for freshwater fish . always a pleasure to talk to him .have picked up some gems from him from time to time .
cheers


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

They used to have this deal every Tuesday. But I think after a while then stop. I guess that's when I stopped going to PJs.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## grandpafish (Feb 6, 2011)

*stc deals*

the deals are good but factor in the buy 3 get 1 free the deals are even better.
small frontosa $7.99 ea. buy 3 get 1 free that works out to be $5.99 ea.
blue gene jack dempseys on sale $3.99 ea. buy 3 get 1 free thats $2.99 each.
and the list goes on.
The old trio night was on Wed.


----------



## Flame Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

can someone tell me if PJ Scarborough still have cardinal tetra left today?


----------



## CanadaMoe (Sep 12, 2012)

*Yes*

I was there on Wednesday.

There's some sort of promotion on right now. Check the posting somewhere here for details.

Good luck.


----------



## Ik0eS (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes they still have a cardinal tetras. I just went there this afternoon. I'm planning to buy some but I have 9 neon tetras. To much fish already.


----------



## Flame Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


Are there a lot? or a few left?


----------



## Ik0eS (Mar 1, 2013)

There's still alot but from yesterday. But weekend is coming so time will tell.


----------

